# [SOLVED!!!!!] win98 clean install



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

as per http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html , I tried to install win98 on a 366c e-machine.

Here's the email I sent off to hexff:

I acquired a 366c e-machine that had windows issues. It was advised I reformat the HD and start over with my install disk.

I partitioned the HD 66/33% and I began your clean install process...

I get as far as START THE SETUP PROGRAM - 
DOS indeed scans drive C and with no errors, I select EXIT expecting the graphical setup to load and all I get is the 
C:\> command ... I don't know where to go from here.

I decided maybe I didn't need the partition I created so I went into FDISK and got rid of the partition, formatted C and here I am, 
still sitting on the DOS command...

Any help is appreciated.
thanks. Hope ya'll had a great 4TH!!


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I forgot to mention - the C:\> command prompt comes up on a screen with "Microsoft (R) Windows 98, (C)Copyright Micsrosoft Corp 1981-1999." info on it...


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

If you made a partition and still have it then reboot with the boot disk and format the partition then once complete type setup at the a:> prompt

the partition willbe c so type format c:


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again bukerchick4G:

Youi said: "I decided maybe I didn't need the partition I created so I went into FDISK and got rid of the partition, formatted C and here I am,"

Why? partitions have no affect on installing Windows as long as they are formatted properly. When you got rid of the one partition did you increase C: to use all the HDD space? Either way I highly recommend you recreate the other partition.

Before you begin to install Windows try these 2 DOS commands at the A:> prompt

1) sys C: This will transfer system files to the HDD.

2) fdisk /status This will show you all your HDD drives and partitions and their sizes and let you check that they are all the way you want them.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

thanx mb -- I ran setup, formatted C & ran sys c: successfully. 

Instructions then say to:

Make these Windows disk directories:
C:\>MD WINDOWS
C:\>MD WINDOWS\OPTIONS
C:\>MD WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
Insert the Windows 98 CD (in our examples following, we will assume it is drive E
Copy all the required setup files:
C:\>CD WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
Now copy the contents of the CD's WIN9x directory for the Windows 98 setup files:
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS>COPY E:\WIN98
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS>SETUP
The DOS version of SCANDISK will now run and check drive C:. When it is done, select 'Exit' and the graphical SETUP will load.

AFTER EXITING SCANDISK, GRAPHICAL SETUP DID NOT LOAD... THIS IS WHERE MY PC SITS, ON THE C:\> COMMAND.


hello backatchya pyrite  -- trying to figger out what went wrong is all. Thought I'd go back and undo what I did do which was partition...


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I may have confused you a bit..

First you have to fdisk and set a partition and during setting the partition when prompted for large disk support enter y .(take note of the partition letter) Then you have to format that partition (format c: or whatever letter the drive is) Then when format is complete you type setup and windows should load .


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

did I mention i get the C:\ command prompt when I boot from the HD?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Well you could try this one step first and if that doesn't work then go to the above post please

type a: then enter
If this changes the command to a:> then type setup and see what you get


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try this:

C:
CD WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
SETUP /IS /IQ


Note, you have to press enter after every line. This will install windows from the harddrive without running Scandisk and without checking for cross-linked files.

I believe you should not have to exit Scandisk, it should move on by itself once it finishes but I can't remember. You may also have a modified setup.inf file if you are not using a plain Windows 98.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ok, thanx mb


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

you could also try Triple 6 's thoughts out. He is quite knowledgeable and helpful as well as a canuck.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

triple let me understand what to do; and know I ought to have asked before doing it...
C:\>CD WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS (enter)
C:\>SETUP /IS /IQ (enter)

I did this and got a continuous alarm...
I reset the machine and now the window is stuck on the WIN98 screen....


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

win98se - what is this version? "for distribution with a new pc only" also says "for pc's without windows" has a cert of authen/product key... I have been assuming it is a full version of win98se...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Definitely sounds like it. 

You may have Antivirus or Boot Sector protection enabled in the BIOS - try disabling that. Press F2, DEL, F10 or something along those lines to enter the BIOS and see if those options are anywhere in there.

After that FDISK the drive and create your partition and make it active. Then format it. Make note if it finds any bad sectors.

C:\
MD WINDOWS
MD WINDOWS\OPTIONS
MD WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
Insert the Windows 98 CD
CD WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
COPY D:\WIN98\*.* C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
SETUP /IS /IQ


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

patience is a virtue and I imagine I am less than virtuous...
I booted from the floppy w/cd rom support 
got the A: prompt
entered C:
then used the cabs\setup...
"please wait while setup initializes..."
"routine check on system..."
ENTER
"your program caused a divid overflow error. If the problem persists, contact the vendor" 

eeeeeeeeeeeeeep! I have to leave for several hours. will be back later it is only 6:30pm here. Glad ya'll are up late


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

thanx triple will do


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

AS PER TRIPLE6 ADVICE I DID THE FOLLOWING:
A/V in BIOS was disabled
didnt see boot sector in BIOS
HD partitioned C=66% & active; D=33%
C & D scanned OK & formatted
diagnostics loaded onto E
driver MSCD001 to F
OK...
TRIPLE THEN SAID TO:
C:\
MD WINDOWS
MD WINDOWS\OPTIONS
MD WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
Insert the Windows 98 CD
CD WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
COPY D:\WIN98\* (( <--- had to change drive to F; I assume this means contents of F drive are being copied to C...
101 files copied))
* C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
SETUP /IS /IQ
OK.....
scandisk is running: 
1) C:\WINDOWS file or directory is damaged, currently unusable "Details: The directory uses a crosslinked cluster". I choose fix it and load an undo floppy...
2) amt of free space on C reported incorrectly. I choose fit it
report:
C had errors but were fixed
D had no errors
E had no errors
OK.....
I saved the log
OK.....
exit all that and am at command prompt C:
I have boot record from floppy
then CD
then HD
((...still cannot boot from HD, get invalid sys disk when no disk inserted))
ran SYS C: successfully
boot from HD
get the C:\> AGAIN arrrrrghhhhh!
what now? I am back to where I started when I posted this last night...
I type F: to get into the cd and get invalid drive specification
I type E: Ramdrive and get the same msg
FYI: I can access A, C & D
I'll check back later to see if anyone responds. Thanks people! Have a groovy day and GBU


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

From the a:> prompt type dir c: and seewhat comes up.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

G'day MB
a:\> dir c: =

Dir of C:\ 
COMMAND COM 93,890 04/23/99 10:22p
SCANDISK LOG 1,760 07/07/03 12:58P
2 files 95,650 bytes
0 dir 2,109,353,984 bytes free

A:\>


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This may be a crazy thought here guys, but in the bios setup, do you have an option to boot from the cdrom?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

hey candy - I can't believe I'm still battling this darned e-machine
yeah I have tried booting from the CD

pci bus scans COMPLETE
says I already have an OS installed...
I exit and am at E:\win98>
I typed setup: 
it scanned
back to E:\win98>
now what...
we couldn't even get to this point when i was here last week...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Delete command.com off the hard drive.......


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

plz direct me. I'm at C: 
typed delete command.com 
got a bad command


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

type 

del command.com


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

access denied


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, can you boot with a bootable floppy disk, and at the a: prompt, type

del c:\command.com

I *think* that should work.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> did I mention i get the C:\ command prompt when I boot from the HD?


I find this confusing. How are you trying to boot from the HDD? The HDD can't boot until there is a bootable OS on it.



> says I already have an OS installed...


We need a clearer picture of your HDD/partition status. Can you please enter FDSIK /STATUS then carefull write down all the information, including what partition is active (A) and what partition is primary DOS (PRI). If it is telling you there is already an OS installed we must find it and determine its condition.

It sounds like an error occured in a previous FDISK/FORMAT or in previous installation.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

PC, as long as command.com is on the hard drive, it will boot to a c: prompt. I think that is why Windows is telling her she already has an operating system on the hard drive.........just a wild guess


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bikerchick4G:_
> *G'day MB
> a:\> dir c: =
> 
> ...


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

g'day PC!

current fixed disk drive: 1

C: 1 - A -- PRI DOS -- 2016 mb -- FAT 32 -- 66%
2 ------ EXT DOS -- 1008 mb ---------------33%

Total disk space is 3052 MB

The ext DOS partition contains Logical DOS drives... blah blah


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I understand Candy, but if a SYS C: was sucessful the following occurs:

*ABOUT SYS*

_Sys is used to copy the system files from one drive to another drive allowing that drive to be bootable.

When running sys the following files will be copied:

command.com
io.sys
msdos.sys
drvspace.bin_

Where are the other files? io.sys msdos.sys drvspace.bin

I feel that something got botched here and it may be far faster and easier to perform a fresh FDISK, FORMAT, SYS C:, and FDISK /MBR.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are the three other files hidden???


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm going to go fdisk and format my old computer just to follow along: I will check those files Candy.

Hello again Bikerchick. Thx for that info. I see FDISK is no longer necessary. But I still recommend a fresh format of C:, then a sys C: and fdisk /mbr


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

do I format D as well?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

No: D: is a separate, extended partition and is irrevelant to the OS installation at this time.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ok, I'm following you, shall I begin to format C?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes, go ahead and format C: Do not partition and do not format D:


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *Yes, go ahead and format C: Do not partition and do not format D: *


I deleted the partitions 
boot from floppy
w/cd support
cd driver loaded
pci bus complete
Ramdrive on C
C does not contain a valid FAT32 partition.....
Diag tools loaded to C
Drive D driver loaded

- - - - - sitting on A:\>


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I said you didn't have to use fdisk! Do you have just C: drive and one partition now?

If you do and you are happy with that then you must now format C:


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *Yes, go ahead and format C: Do not partition and do not format D: *


I read that to say *do not partition*... so I did not partition C -- I can hear you saying right now - partition it (like I did last time..... so just go ahead and say it - I just needed to be sure) There can't be too many variables here but I am doing something wrong


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

You are confusing me because you said you did not partition but in post #38 you said: "I deleted the partitions".


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

*aside*

BTW Candy was right: the other sys files are hidden. They can be seen by entering attrib -s -h -r but that is not necessary at this time.

*end aside*

Note: How many partitions are a matter of personal choice; _you decide_ how many you want; I am not telling you that you _have_ to have more than one and the system doesn't care either. All the system needs to operate properly is a primary partition set active.

But remember that immediately after any partition change made by FDISK, you need to reboot the system and then immediately format any and all partitions created.

After the above is sucessfully accomplished you can then execute the following commands:

1) SYS C: (this should be done from the A:> prompt

2) FDISK /MBR (this will recreate a fresh master boot record)


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I cant locate post 38 but --- I had a partition and deleted as per what I thought were your instructions... I will now reinstate the partition, format & sys c: then fdisk/mbr <--- this is new btw
---thanx


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok! Continue on then post back with updates


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

hang on, I'm having a lil trouble. sys hangs after partitioning - won't escape, I have to turn off the machine... I'm partitioning for the third time!!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok I'm still here. If you have questions ask away!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm still here too.......just waiting for that opportunity to boot to the cd again


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

partitions set
*then immediately format any and all partitions created[\B] earlier I asked if I needed to format D you said no, now you say any and all... do I format C: then format D: <--- partition*


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

BTW - I am now a senior member LOL 
Geepers, where is the discrimination LOL


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

As I said, your posts are somewhat confusing as to what you are doing with the partitions. I said to format partitions because you has earlier said "I deleted the partitions". Once again: if your partitions show up the way you want them to in FDISK /STATUS then there is no further need to use FDSIK or FORMAT.

Let's assume your partitions are set. Go ahead and boot with the disc of your choice. (It's been so long I have forgotten: CD or floppy? Candy seems anxious to see a CD in action!)


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

partitions created
c is formatted
sys c transferred
typed a:\>fdisk/mbr - see no indicator it is done, 
just get another a:\> prompt
I reboot w/cd in place
start win from cd
pci scan complete
"welcome to setup"

OKAY CANDY ---------------- I'm tearing up now ------------
"your computer already has an operating sys installed on it.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

FROM CD SETUP SCREEN:
"...it is recommended you exit, reboot from your hard disk, and then run setup.
If you continue with setup, your current CONFIG.SYS and AUTOEXEC.BAT files will be replaced by basic versions of those files"
2 options given: exit setup OR continue/replace current OS


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

2) Replace current OS


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I *think* the problem is that you used a different boot disk to do the sys c: from the version that you are planning on installing


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I've got the factory boot disk but for some reason back in June it was decided I should create a new one - so I did from a MS site... I have now inserted the orig boot disk... lets see how that goes. Which point does this take me back to? Do I start all the way back at reformatting? thanx

peace!


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

in other words... yes I have been using the downloaded boot disk and the orig CD...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try just a 'sys c:' and see if that helps.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

bad command


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

you are typing just

sys c:

correct? When you see things in quotes, you don't type the quotes


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

yes, from a drive


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

YES,
a:\>sys c:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What version 98 are we trying to install?

You can go here and download one that goes with your version. 
http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

But, I have a question for PC.......why are we even bothering with sys c: ? We have no real purpose to have the hard drive bootable.....the Windows cd should take over, no? I've never installed from a bootable cd........but I thought that was the rave, you didn't need to bother with fdisk, format, etc.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

second edition; I have the orig floppy that came with the CD as well as a downloaded one I've been using


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I cannot format c from the factory floppy if I recall ... the reason I was advised to use the downloaded one


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

PC????? You still there?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

pc's offline


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ok candy, from the cd boot option, I've opted #2 to install WIN98 over the OS...
I get a msg "Your computer may have a disk-compression program installed on it. Because this sys may contain an existing OS or data, setup cannot continue. Press F1 for help"
[[I was here long before posting yesterday... ]]
I exit that msg screen and am at E:\WIN98>
- - - - - - - - - - - - - 
I retyped the help file onto notepad yesterday so i could follow it on my XP pc....
***** "SETUP CD HELP:
run setup from the cd
1) remove floppy
2) insert cd
3) if WIN is not running, type X:\setup where X is the cd drive letter E or F. type X:\win98\setup

NOTE: iF YOU ARE REINSTALLING win98 AND win WONT START, press F8 when msg 'starting WIN 98' appears, choose 'Command prompt only'. If you are installing from a CD-ROM, type DOSSTART to load the real mode CD-ROM driver before running setup.

OK... at E:\> I type setup
plz wait while ... initializes
scandisk...
exit...
copying files needed for win setup...
back to E:\WIN98> prompt...


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

NOTE: iF YOU ARE REINSTALLING win98 AND win WONT START, press F8 when msg 'starting WIN 98' appears, choose 'Command prompt only'. If you are installing from a CD-ROM, type DOSSTART to load the real mode CD-ROM driver before running setup.

**I press F8 but it doesnt seem to override the 3 options: boot from CD, w/cd support, w/out cd support...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Oops! Hello, I am here.

From what bikerchick is saying, she is dealing with a version of W98 that I am not familiar with. I have never seen all the stuff that she just posted. Is it a retail copy or OEM? On my retail copy all I ever do is format/copy CD to HDD/type SETUP and away it goes! (you can also run SETUP from the CD but is is much slower).


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you choose w/cdrom support, what happens? Does the cdrom load? Can you change to E: and type setup?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I bought this copy from a business surplus sale: 'sealed': 'for distribution with a new pc only' WIN98se. cert of authenticity, product key, CD cites "for PC's without Windows" FLOPPY cites "boot disk Windows 98 series for distribution only with a new pc"


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

at E:\> I type setup
plz wait while ... initializes
scandisk...
exit...
copying files needed for win setup...
back to E:\WIN98> prompt

--- plz now what


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do me a favor.....can you put that disk in another computer that has autorun set for the cdrom. Does Windows installation appear to begin? Obviously, cancel out it if it does.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Did you type setup at the E:\WIN98> prompt?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmmm, that's an idea


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I get the WIN98 screen w/Interactive CD Sampler, Cool Video Clips, Browse this CD, ADD/REMOVE Software... I click browse this CD and get a msg "PLEASE REINSERT YOUR WINDOWS98 CD ROM" repeatedly...


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bikerchick4G:_
> *at E:\> I type setup
> plz wait while ... initializes
> scandisk...
> ...


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I inserted the win98 cd into an XP os...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oh, oh.............hold on....let me scan my cd.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you look at it via my computer? Is there a setup.exe there?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bikerchick4G:_
> *I inserted the win98 cd into an XP os... *


That's ok....it should still do the same thing.......see my last post.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ooooooooooooooh, by opening it vs autorun - - 
yes ma'am there is an exe. in there


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

Setup ReadME file says.......

Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition
Preinstallation and Setup checklist 
===================================

While the installation of Windows 98 is smoother than ever... blah blah blah huh.....


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> at E:\> I type setup
> plz wait while ... initializes
> scandisk...
> exit...
> ...


If a setup.exe file didn't exist then entering setup at the command prompt would have generated an error message.

What she said happens is exactly how the W98 installation commences. Something is interrupting the installation process and all I can think of is a faulty CD - possibly a scratch or corrupted files.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What date is the setup.exe file? Then go to the win98 folder....do you see all the cab files?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another idea as well, do you have a virus scan option in the bios? If so, be sure it is disabled.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

virus in bios is disabled. creation date of the setup.exe is apr 23, 99


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also in bios setup, disable any power management settings. 

PC, question for you.........what about setting an active partition? I don't use Fdisk that often, I use the Maxtor hard drive setup floppy to do all my damage


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I believe i have a copy of that type of cd and what i do is fdisk , create a partition, reboot, at the a command type format c:. Then when back at the a prompt type setup and it goes.

don't know if this helps but anyway...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Candy:

As stated by bikerchick when I asked her to execute FDISK /STATUS, her results were:

*current fixed disk drive: 1

C: 1 - A -- PRI DOS -- 2016 mb -- FAT 32 -- 66%
2 ------ EXT DOS -- 1008 mb ---------------33%

Total disk space is 3052 MB*

on the C: line, the A indicates that the partition is active and PRI DOS indicates that is is the OS partition of choice so as far as her HDD is concerned all systems are go!

motherboard: that is what she has been doing, faithfully. The problem is, the installation first runs a scandisk then copies setup files. for her the scandisk executes properly bit then the process stalls at the file copying stage. I still say a flawed disc. Bikerchick has corectly performed all tasks and I fail to see any flaw in her procedure so far.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I think you are having the problem because you are transferring the system files from the floppy to the hard drive. I have installed Win98se hundreds of times and sometime using the /s switch will work (same as if you do a sys c: ) other times it just simply will not work. What I would do is this:

Turn the computer off and insert the boot disk you downloaded. Turn on the machine. Choose "start without CDRom support". At the A:\> prompt, type format c: then press enter. Once you have it formatted, reboot the computer leaving the floppy disk in. This time choose "Start WITH CDRom support". Once you get to the A:\> prompt, insert the Win98se disk in the CDRom drive. Then type E: and press enter. At the E:\> prompt, type 

setup and press enter.


Good luck. 


Kilowatt


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Then could there possibly be a problem with the cd ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What do you make out of the compression error earlier??????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by motherboard:_
> *Then could there possibly be a problem with the cd ? *


It reads on her XP machine fine.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

1) I went back and deleted the partitions
2) Reinstalled partitions 66%/33%
3) Set primary active
4) exited fdisk; cntrl/alt/del to reboot
5) start w/cd support
6) pci bus scans complete
next window contains:
7) drive E:= driver oemcd001 unit 0 - - - A:\>
8) at A: - format C: --- bad command
this is with the boot floppy incl with the CD


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm gonna try kilo's advice BBS


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Don't start with cdrom support this time.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

its formatting


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> 8) at A: - format C: --- bad command


This may indicate a flawed boot floppy. format is performed by the FORMAT.COM file, which is in the EBD.CAB file which in turned is read by the EXTRACT.EXE file.

But aside from all that, I still keep thinking about how the installation begins with the scandisc, starts to copy setup files, then stops. This indicates that the problem is with the CD itself. Partitioning and formatting isn't even an issue as far as I am concerned.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

drive C/E had no errors (what happened to D??)
setup initializing
copying files
jiminy crickets BATMAN!!
now I have fonts: E, t, 1/4, up/down arrow, n, accented a, double height double bars... randomly placed on the screen... cursor's flashing, A drive light is running...

lol --woohooooooo I've done it now huh lol


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

repeating the e:>setup I rec've msg: THE C:WININST0.400 FILE IS DAMAGED AND UNUSABLE..."
I will have it repaired
"Freespace is being reported incorrectly"
I shall fix that also
scanning sys registry
copying files


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

the timer is set for this part of the installation....... I wont touch it for the next 20 minutes.... argggggggggh this is the place of darkness Pyrite...


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

sounds a lot like a cd problem guys.Hope i'm wrong


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

then you're on your way now.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

...hmmmmm, screen is hung up on copying files... seems the cd has stopped running -


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

It gets to copying files then goes crazy on you? It has to be a bad CD.

And where is your D: drive? This is the layout of your system when you use a boot floppy:

A: floppy drive

B: N/A (B: is reserved for the use of a seconf floppy drive)

C: first HDD logical drive, primary dos and active

D: second HHD logical drive

E: will be the RAMdrive, the virtual drive and OS (MS-DOS) that lets you FDISK, partition, etc

F: This should be what is normally your CD-ROM drive. It is temporarily pushed back one letter while RAMdrive is installed. When Windows is installed RAMdrive is deleted and your CD-ROM drive will move back up to E:

Try changing drives to F:, then entering setup.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

during previous attempts to install I HAD a D drive... havent got a clue why its missing now... anyone for a scotch right about now???


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

wait on the stopped copying files for a couple minutes and if you get aan error then eject the cd clean it and reinsert it.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

can't cntrl/alt/del to reboot - have to hit the off button...
sys gets stuck (I wanna say every time) in this phase of setup.
can I diagnose sys.exe from my XP?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I haven't rebooted yet... dunno if cntrl/alt/del attempt interrupted anything important


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, at this point I am starting to think the hard drive is bad.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

correct me if wrong but wouldn't that show in the scandisk that was done and come up with no errors?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not necessarily, I had a bad drive finish scanning in dos only to run the drive diagnostics and received fail error messages..........oh, and yes, pass the Scotch


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

PC is correct. I forgot you have two partitions. Somehow it is trying to load from the RAM drive instead of the CDRom drive. Start over following my previous post except when you get back to the A:\> prompt after formatting type in F or whatever letter it says in the line "Drive X = MSCD001 unit 0". Then type setup.

Sorry for the error.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Ice ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No more scotch for KW 

Lol, I think this time around, there may be only the partition......from the sounds of it.......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by motherboard:_
> *Ice ? *


Of course


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

agua of any sort not neccessary


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hell, just give the bottle!!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I had a bad HDD that happily showed the partitions nicely formatted, the OS installed and all its files and folders as soon as I tried to access those files I got error messages.

Yes, what happened to D:?

Once again, if you are not sure what drives you are dealing with, run FDSIK /STATUS again

Or: you can enter D: to get a D:> prompt then enter dir /p so see if the drive is valid and if there are any files on it.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I have been at this off n on since 4:30 am EST: that is like a total of 10 hrs.......... not including the last round in June! I am not a sadist but am perty close to self mutilation; at times I feel close to internally combusting... I am just a po working woman and VERY stubborn!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

You people should know you're not supposed to drink and (hard) drive!  Let's get bikerchick's OS installed then she can buy us a round in the Random Tavern! :up:


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Also take note of the drive letters.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

PC 101:
a: CHECK! floppy
c: CHECK! activated primary partition
d: CHECK! ext drive (why it didnt scan I dunno...)
e: CHECK! Ramdrive 
f: CHECK! CD
G: Invalid... so I guess I have what I have and it is what it is and I am who I am - - BARTENDER........................
ok F:setup has scanned the following drives: C&E without incident 
but 
HOUSTON we have a problem... 
NO D again


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

can I DOS scan the D drive?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I never did format it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can I suggest just making one partition? For now..........


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I partitioned primary 66% and ext 33%... had to logical the ext 100%; formatted C and that is it


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Yep, it won't see it if it ain't formatted.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> I never did format it


Never formatted D:? Silly girl!


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

did they really call barry White "the walrus of love"??? ROTF


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

Drive C had no errors
Drive D had no errors
Drive E had no errors

woohooo


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah well okay but
I go to F drive...
setup
initializing
scanning registry
and BAM
instead of random fonts, now I have random blocks of color
whadtha %$#@!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The only time I have seen that is when the drive is bad.......or the controller card. Since you said this is an older computer (you DID say that didn't you.....thread getting long  ) does the hard drive attach to the motherboard or to an add in controller card?

I had a bunch of happy faces though.......someone has a sick sense of humor


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

its a 366c e-machine


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Looks like that came with 32 megs of ram.......when the ram counts up, does all of it show?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I installed a 64 meg stick from another pc - coulda sworn it had 16 when I got it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.epinions.com/cmhd-Desktops-All-Emachines_Etower_366c/display_~full_specs


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

But is it all counting up??????


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

dunno...it flits by fast... waiting for sys to shut down from F: setup mode. Will letchya know


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sometimes the bios setup will also show what ram modules are installed where.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

> I installed a 64 meg stick from another pc


 Better pass the bottle again, Candy. e-machines are notoriously picky when it comes to RAM. Remove the chip you added and see what happens during the setup.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

*passes bottle*


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

replaced it I oughtta have said - in trying to diagnose this booger last time it was thought there wasn't enough ram


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm in bios where is installed memory 411 located?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I have to wrap this up - the mister is lonely  I'm off again tomorrow so I'll be back then. THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP SO FAR. I havent given up yet...
G'nite


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No problem.....we don't give up easily 

Not all bioses have the ram info. You'll just need to look around......or watch it count up as the computer is restarting. Sometimes the bios setup does have an option to disable the count, so you might be sure it is indeed counting


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=141732

Is that the same computer???????  10 pages there.......you have a bad page history


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

OMG Candy! I remember that thread!!  

That's it: I'm off to the tavern - need some cool, soothing bubbles...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Me too, gonna sign off and play with my new Dell computer that just arrived 

Hasta manana bikerchick, et-al


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

What was that Candy ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What was what???????????


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

This- Hasta manana


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

See you tomorrow


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Ahhhhh..tks


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

thought I saw 640kb memory in the bios start page candy. enjoy the dell.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> Hasta manana


Oh! I thought it meant: "I'll kick yer arse in the morning!"


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

lol PC


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

G'day kids! I went to a bunch of other message boards and followed this advice: remove the modem, audio card, etc... Since the audio is onboard, I removed the modem and WE HAVE LIFTOFF PEOPLE!! WINDOWS is installed clap clap clap clap. Thanks for your help ONCE AGAIN!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Interesting. Did you reinstall the modem afterwards or is it still out?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I installed it but don't have the driver??? (Had the same issue when i first got the pc.) I downloaded a generic driver against win advice, made a note of teh path and can remove it easily I suspect. It's a pc that was in someone's garage for over a yr... according to e-machine specs, its got an emachine modem. emailing cust support is uneventful. I wrote tham last week asking for the restore disk... I wrote a bit ago asking for teh driver... we'll see


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

...I'm attempting to install it now. Guess I overlooked it in the PnP before I installed the scanner


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I see two modems installed... standard and standard 2. Guess I oughtta delete #2


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't think they make their own modems.........let me see what I can find.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

gracias


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.emachines.com/support/updates.html#modem


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

how's the dell?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

damnit man!! dontchya know I had the darned thang out and didnt note anything about it!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The Dell is working fine 

Oops, sorry about that....anytime you have pieces out, it's a good thing to note FCC numbers, model, name, etc.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

no biggie! I'll pull it. 
I have a question... in my infinite wisdom I installed win onto drive D so I'd have it on HD when I format C again... did I oooops? I did it cos my compaq has XP installed on D. 
How do I correlate function between the drives? I'm installing programs onto C like software for scanner, virus, etc... plz advise. 
I did it cos my compaq has XP installed on D.
thanx for all your input 
nancy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You should be ok.....it would be similar to installing 98 on c: partition, and XP on d: partition, and being able to boot to either one. I didn't pay attention to which drive you partitioned to be the larger one though, hopefully c:


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

c is larger


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

guess I have to go to pcTel -- BBS


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

Candy... question... I dont know which com port to install the modem to... it is in com4 but com1 is also active. In Com4 the modem is recognized yet won't operate. In Com1 it is not recognized... I may not be articulating this right... plz dont underestimate my expertize


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the modem appear in device manager fat and happy? Or are there exclamation marks?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

livin large girl


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, what IRQ is it using there?

Also, go to the control panel, modems, diagnostics and hit the info tab and see if that matches.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

what is IRQ? I've seen it before but... I dont see it in dev mngr or properties


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

here's what I see:
Com4 is listed under PCI bus, I uninstalled the modem and reinstalled a v.90 k56flex HSP PCI modem as per pcTel site. Status: device working properly; speed 38400 (thinking underrating it would help); driver file version 7.55 that I downloaded from XP onto cd-r and put in the e-machine. 
(e-mach has a Cyrix M II processor) I take it win95 was the oprig OS. 
Again I have to ask the diff between Com1, a communications port under the cat of PnP BIOS and Com4 a PCI bus...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Com 1 and Com 3 share IRQs. Com 2 and Com 4 share IRQs.

Sometimes modems don't use 'real' com ports, per say, mine uses 5


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bikerchick4G:_
> *what is IRQ? I've seen it before but... I dont see it in dev mngr or properties *


It should list an irq in device manager, modems, properties.....go to the resources tab.

Did you do the 'more info' on the modem tab in the control panel/modems? Did it give you a response or error message?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

no errors; device is working properly
Port 4 info:
Interrupt = 3
address = 1000
UART = INS8250
Hgst spd = 115k baud
------------------------------
Command
ATI1 = A97/C00; ATI2 = ok; ATI3 = PCtel 7.55MS; ATI4 = PCtel Data/Fax/Voice, etc; ATI5-7 = ok; AT+FCLA = 0,1,8
....END


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

IRQ = interrupt request??? setting is 3 = dev mngr
Input/Output Range = 1000 - 103F
No conflicts
auto settings is check boxed
...END


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

saw on e4me site a conexant modem as orig hardware ?? ... couldnt find that anywhere on the modem I have installed... It is a PCtel chipset and has a white label UPC#... think its a PCtel 789


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, it sounds 'happy' what isn't working?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there an FCC number?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

FCC: M4TUSA-33142-MS-E


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is that an ID number or REG number?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

reg
p/n is 101299-0277016. I'm in the fcc site but cannot locate it


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.hcfconf.cjb.net/ ever go here? LOL which country do I pick


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yikes, whatever you do, DON'T install GATOR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried the modem, by the way?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah, I know...bad bad bad 
I downloaded/installed this driver 'PCT789' cos my chipset says PCT789T-A


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.pctel.com/support.php


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

"PCTel chipsets 288(ISA), 388(PCI) & 789 (PCI) support V.90 and K56Flex under Windows and Linux. The driver is CPU-dependent (different drivers for Intel Pentium, MMX's, and Cyrix). These are no longer made" as per http://modemsite.com/56k/pctel.asp - - ah shoot does this mean I cannot get the drivah????? BARTENDER!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If that is what you have, those are killer modems and sometimes hard to get configured. 

BUT, back to my other question.......have you tested it? What happens if you try to dial out????????? You're going to owe me overtime beer pretty soon


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The drivers should still be available. It's just a matter of finding them


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

MODEM??? Well butter my bicuits and pass me the syrup!!!
I would have never thought that the modem could cause such turmoil. Oh well, we are dealing with a e-machine though, aren't we.   

Anyway, glad you got it up and running.

Kilowatt


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

Ripley's Believe It Or Not was here today 
no dial tone detected when I dial up msn. Tele cord works on my phone.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kilowatt1:_
> *  MODEM??? Well butter my bicuits and pass me the syrup!!!
> *


 Sure, now you show up with the wrong bottle no less


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In your MSN settings, do you have a pause for dial tone first?


KW, did you hear this????????? First an emachine, now MSN 

Next thing she's gonna try AOL


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

wait for dial tone? YES and checked - 
I was a pipefitter for awhile and know some about path of least resistance but this PC has me confounded and too derned sober


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, you can have a phone hooked into the modem at the same time you are dialing? Correct? If so, hook the phone up, then attempt to connect, pick up the phone and see what you hear, will it break dial tone?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

no, I unplugged it, put it into my phone and had a tone... sheeeeoooooot!! Make mine a double! 
I have routing to the fax machine to the caller ID to the answering machine to the compaq to the friggin e-machine - - - - eeeeeeep!


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

E-machine, MSN, win modem. Yep. TEQUILA.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

*Jim drops by to see how bikerchick is doing, hears "dialup" and "AOL" and cringes!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, try to go out direct please.........make mine a triple


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> **Jim drops by to see how bikerchick is doing, hears "dialup" and "AOL" and cringes! *


WHAT??? You missed the pipefitter post 

It's a good thing we are one page 11.......no one is crazy enough to try to assist at this point


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Pipes? Fax? Router? Compaq? E-machine?

*Jim's head spins, he goes to the Tavern and makes a dozen Margeuritas (rims lightly salted of course)*


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

...she sighs audibly for she hasn't a lick of alcohol in the house; there was not a click on the line as her DIAL UP went to work


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Could be a faulty modem.........

and to be sure, you only have line out? not line in to test the phone thru the modem?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, you are using the same phone cord as you tested straight to the wall, correct? So we can rule out the phone cord?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I did have a line out as it was connecting - nada


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

PHONE CORD good
LINE OUT works
MASTER GEEK burnt out


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I still cannot believe they called Barry White "the walrus of love" good grief


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try a new modem 

You'll have more hair left. They are pretty much free after rebate anyway.....

Got to agree with ya on the Barry White


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I can dig Steve Miller being the gansta of love.... but walrus????


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

OMG - let me pull the modem outta my now parted out 3rd pc... that's round three - how to install a 2nd HD in this e-machine WOOHOOOOOOO!


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hate to ask. But how many places on the modem can you attach the phone line? One or two?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

one in and one out


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If the line is connected from the wall to line in, and you plug a phone into line out, do you get dial tone?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Are they labeled?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kilowatt1:_
> *Are they labeled? *




We're talking about an emachine here


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

label 1: to the wall label 2: line out


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And you have the phone connected and when you try to dial out, there is no dial tone on the phone? But when you plug the phone into the back of the modem, you do get dial tone? Unplug other fax machines, etc. that may have auto answer set.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I got a dial tone on the phone whether from the in line to the modem I removed, or from the out line. I listened in as msn was trying to dial - I heard nothing modem-like...


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

hi-hunny is home so I must put this to bed for the night. Tomorrow I will install the 3rd PC's modem and see what happens. G'nite peoples!! Mucho gracias.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In your MSN settings, put a couple of commas in front of the number you are trying to dial.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hasta manana


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Just coming back from a day in the highlands and am literally stunned that a modem would cause so much grief(Gets the note pad out and shakes head). I think i'll find PC in the tavern and have a frosty.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I BELIEVE I FOUND THE END-ALL TO THE E-MACHINE QUANDRY PEOPLE! finally! ok, ok... for now anyway LOL. As I said I pulled the modem out & got WIN98 installed. I then treid to access the modem and N-O-T-H-I-N-G! 
Candy: it was the driver! I went to driverguide.com after searching hardware threads here and happened upon - GET THIS - an upload of an e-machine oem modem driver WOOHOOOOOOO!!
I swear - - - it wasn't me!! ...and that single malt scotch had nuttin to do with it!
MB, Jim, Candy - - T H A N K Y O U


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I imagine a lot of useable parts end up on the cutting room floor for lack of trying!! I also have to say, most of the posts I reviewed today never offered a thank you or other closure to the problem... a bit disheartening... then again I dont believe I ran across ANY 10 pg threads LOL woohooo!!
I never did give up well when someone told me no.....
mucho gracias to all


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent :up:


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

here is my LAST thread for this post:
I went to Habitat for Humanity thrift today to see if I could find a scrap modem. Instead I found them revamping the store and saw a room stacked with pc parts.. she asked if I knew anything about them... I said some LOL. She asked if I'd try to make sense of the mess and she'd give me any computer I wanted... Of course I said YES>>
see ya in the next round kids! GBU


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey bikerchick, that's great!

I never lost faith in you, and with good people like Candy and motherboard helping you along, you have done great!!

Now I can point you out to people and say "Check out the learning curve on her!"  :up: 

I'm sure Candy will see your posts and be able to start her well-deserved vacation with a smile!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bikerchick4G:_
> *She asked if I'd try to make sense of the mess and she'd give me any computer I wanted... Of course I said YES>>
> see ya in the next round kids! GBU *


OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

You're welcome.....glad you found a driver.....emachines still didn't make the modem though  Hate it when that happens!

Adios!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey bikerchick........If you get your pick of pc ......please this time don't get an e-machine....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Or a Compcrap either


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

How do I upload a custom avatar... somehow I feel i deserve one now. I like the animated gif... I WANT ONE........ all I know to do is make a 50x50 image in Photoshop...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds like a post for Random....they have too much free time on their hands.....someone will make one for you


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for the learning curve byte Pyrite  I feel honored... feels like i oughtta start an e-machine forum of my own ;0 ;0 
N _ O _ T


----------

